# foaling in or out



## ladyaga (5 May 2018)

All the uk studs foal there mares under cameras in good size foaling boxes, yet I have been told its better to foal out side in the field. what say you all.


----------



## be positive (5 May 2018)

The main reason studs foal inside is so the mares can be watched easily and help given if and when it is required, if foaling goes wrong it is not going to be easy to deal with in the dark in a field possibly in the rain and may prove difficult to get the mare inside, I wouldn't risk leaving a mare out overnight but if they choose to foal during the day outside then I would leave them to it and monitor carefully from a distance. 

The mares should be used to coming into the stable before their due dates so they feel comfortable and relaxed, it is probably best to leave them out if they are not happy being stabled but really it is the owners job to ensure they are happy and easy to handle just in case something goes wrong.


----------



## TheMule (5 May 2018)

My mare hates being stabled, she loves living out. I foaled her down in a small paddock within her normal field but with the option of a field shelter bedded down with straw. She never normally uses the shelter but she started to use it a few days leading up to foaling and had him at 9am in the shelter. Mind you, she did have him in a heatwave so that may have influenced her choice!
I've foaled both in and out and I don't think it particularly matters so long as the mare is happy in that environment, obviously outside has logistical issues for observation


----------



## JJS (6 May 2018)

I foaled in simply because it made observing her so much simpler.


----------



## popsdosh (7 May 2018)

All mine foal out , However kitted up with good controllable CCTV camera that covers several paddocks. Never had one need to come in as they are more relaxed outside so get a lot less issues. I am talking good sports horses here as well as TBs


----------



## cundlegreen (7 May 2018)

I've always had mine in for foaling, especially as most of them were early in the year and we are very wet here. Good job I did, as I had a red bag delivery a few years ago, and would have lost the foal if outside and a distance from the house. As it was, I saw what was happening on the camera, and was straight across to the box to cut foal out.


----------

